# It all started with a lipglass.



## User34 (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm missing my paints and a few other things in the pics. =/
Yea they aren't the greatest pics. But I have yet to get a digital cam. so my cellphone is going to have to do for now. 
To think my addiction all started out with a  lipgloss.


----------



## lostcaligirl (Mar 9, 2006)

wow it started with lipglass but it quickly went to eye shadow, great collection!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 9, 2006)

great collection!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 9, 2006)

It adds up quick, doesn't it?  About a year ago I had maybe 15 MAC eyeshadows and now I have...  Ummm...  11 of the 15 pan palettes full and some quads.


----------



## User34 (Mar 10, 2006)

omg..yes it adds up quick and I still can't get enough!! =)


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 10, 2006)

great stuff!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------

